# Bringing motor bike over to Portugal from UK



## keith calvert

Just looking for a little guidance.
I want to take my bike over to Portugal (shipped in van as opposed to riding) im being told this isn't a problem or issue however it is on uk plates and I am not sure of requirements.
any response welcome


----------



## canoeman

*As a Non Resident you cannot* matriculate onto Portuguese plates and can only keep bike in Portugal for a max of 183 days in any 12 month period.
As a Resident you can Matriculate 
It's been covered recently but here goes do a search for 2 bikes posts

Import free of ISV (vehicle tax)
You must be a New Resident, can prove *your* ownership of vehicle & non Portuguese Residence (mortgage, rent books, utility bills or a combination in* your* name) for a min of 12 months, certificate of date leaving UK reguired from UK Consulate Portugal you must start the matriculation within 6 months of leaving previous country of Residence. Restrictions on drivers and selling

Import pay ISV you must be a Resident, you have to prove ownership of vehicle but *not* for min 12 months as free ISV, *you must start import/matriculation within 20 days of import date*, no restrictions on lending or selling

Common to both ways you need a CoC or equivalent, 2 bikes recent posts raises a couple of questions as he wasn't reguired to prove Residency, MOT or sound test which are all stated as requirements, once matriculation process started any Portuguese Insurer will insure the bike.


----------



## keith calvert

Thank you for the info: informative however maybe futher details needed to evaluate.
I bought a property in Portugal last October I have Fiscal number bank account ect and pay equivilant to poll tax in Portugal. I am wanting to take over my bike as it does not get used in the UK as I also work overseas so when home tend to spend most time in Portugal! I was originally told I could ship it over and keep it there for 12 month on uk plates then would have to look at registering in Portugal, was not aware it was so complicated which it may be as I do not intend traveling with the bike but rather have it shipped using road transport any further info appreciated


----------



## canoeman

Owning a property here makes zero difference, except that you can buy and keep a vehicle here or if you spend more than 183 days you can be classed as a Tax Resident which might be a step too far for you.

What you can or can't do regarding non Portuguese vehicles depends on *your Residence status*

If you're *not* a Registered Resident then you cannot keep the bike legally in Portugal for more than 183 days in any 12 Month period, any UK registered vehicle it must be road legal in the UK to be road legal here.

If *you're a Registered Resident* then you can import bike and either pay or not pay ISV

Afraid the information you were given about keeping it here for 12 months and registering totally incorrect at every level


----------



## In 2 bikes

canoeman said:


> *As a Non Resident you cannot* matriculate onto Portuguese plates and can only keep bike in Portugal for a max of 183 days in any 12 month period.
> As a Resident you can Matriculate
> It's been covered recently but here goes do a search for 2 bikes posts
> 
> Import free of ISV (vehicle tax)
> You must be a New Resident, can prove *your* ownership of vehicle & non Portuguese Residence (mortgage, rent books, utility bills or a combination in* your* name) for a min of 12 months, certificate of date leaving UK reguired from UK Consulate Portugal you must start the matriculation within 6 months of leaving previous country of Residence. Restrictions on drivers and selling
> 
> Import pay ISV you must be a Resident, you have to prove ownership of vehicle but *not* for min 12 months as free ISV, *you must start import/matriculation within 20 days of import date*, no restrictions on lending or selling
> 
> Common to both ways you need a CoC or equivalent, 2 bikes recent posts raises a couple of questions as he wasn't reguired to prove Residency, MOT or sound test which are all stated as requirements, once matriculation process started any Portuguese Insurer will insure the bike.


AML - Ana Maria Lopes Agência de legalização | ATRA

are the guys handling my import (ISV paid - 72 euros).. They took on the job Monday and I didn't get Atestado de residencia at the Junta until Wednesday and the actual residencia certificate at the Camara until Thursday the 3rd July.


----------



## canoeman

Then hopefully all import paperwork should be dated the date on Residencia Certificate then everything ties together

The " Atestado de residencia at the Junta" is normally a requirement as to proof of your address and is not as you say the actual Residence Certificate


----------



## keith calvert

thanks for all the replies and information. reading through I guess I am as well just selling the UK bike and buying 1 in Portugal from a dealer.......


----------



## canoeman

To buy and insure you just need a NIF and an address and to drive the necessary Category on your valid UK D/L

Or privately http://www.standvirtual.com/ and http://www.olx.pt/ are useful resources Motos is Portuguese for motorbikes


----------

